# Gander Mountain Sillosocks Super Cheap!!!



## Meyer8043 (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone that ordered sillosocks from Gander Mountain on sale did you get them? Gander just called and said sillosocks would not fulfill the order because gander sold them below their minimum advertised price. Gander would be the one losing money selling them at their dealer price not sillosocks so why not just send them out and be over with gander. They were on sale on a couple other websites but now it is too late the sales are over so I am going to have to purchase them at full price which sucks. Whatever just venting.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Gander's fault, not Sillosocks.

Keep posting the same thing on every waterfowl site you go to. Uncool. uke:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I put my order in on the 18th and havent heard anything yet. I thought it was to good to be true. Totally not SS fault, all ganders. Trust me when they call im going to raise some hell with them! I just seen today that all sillosock products have been removed from there website


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Gander should have to bite the bullet and pay the difference!


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

I ordered six fliers last thursday printed my receipt and check my bank they took my money 
they better show up being they took my money


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Gander would be the one losing money selling them at their dealer price not sillosocks so why not just send them out and be over with gander.


True,Gander would lose the money. However,the extra sales because of the pricing puts a huge weight on Sillosocks to fullfill orders when they are at their busiest time trying to fill other orders also. When I've gone over to Jim's house to get decoys,he's swamped with orders and trying to keep up cause you know hunters can't order anything in the summer and wait until last minute to get decoys.  He could just have decoys available on his own website and do just as good,he doesn't *need* to supply any store with decoys. Now,if Gander would of sale priced only the dekes in stock,I'm guessing there wouldn't be an issue.

Alex


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

buck&duck said:


> I ordered six fliers last thursday printed my receipt and check my bank they took my money
> they better show up being they took my money


 same here, just going to have to wait an see what happens.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just received this email:

Hello Nick,

I am emailing you about the order that you placed with us for the goose decoys. We are having issues with our business relationship with Sillosocks, so they had to cancel your order for the item. I am very sorry that they could not fulfill your order for this item. We do not charge payment until your items ship out, so you should not have been charged. If you have any questions or concerns please contact us at 1-888-542-6337.

Sincerely,

Justin M.

Gander Mountain Drop Shipment Department

But i was charge for the items the day the order went out on the 18th


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

I ordered on the 15 i called today and said it would ship todat or tomorrow


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

PJ said:


> Gander's fault, not Sillosocks.
> 
> Keep posting the same thing on every waterfowl site you go to. Uncool. uke:


Following him around and posting on all his threads is even more uncool. Actually it is rather pathetic. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

keep me updated buck&duck. How big was you order?I called gander last night an they told me that i was pretty much S.O.L. Also told me that my money would be back into my account by midnight last night and it hasent been added. This is one of the main reason i would rather drive alittle farther to cabelas customer service is garbage!!!!


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

i ORDERED 6 FLIERS ON 13
3DOZEN ECONOS AND 1 FLIER ON THE 14
6 DOZEN ENONOS AND 2 FLIERS ON THE 17
ON ALL THE ORDERS THE MONEY WAS WERE TAKEN OUT OF MY ACCOUNT
WE WILL SEE TODAY IF I DONT GET MY FIRST ORDER
STAY TUNED


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

A little communication between retailer and supplier before they put them on clearance and this wouldn't be an issue. I don't go out and sell a pile of relays or motor starters before knowing if i could actually get them from a supplier. If i did that I would get fired. Gander should have limited the sale to in stock items only. Sillosock really carries no fault at all in my opinion.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

So has anybody gotten their orders? Cabelas had the same problem last night. They had Bigfoot 6 packs variety packs marked down from 185.5 down to 29.99. So I ordered 6 dozen. The order went through on my card and said it was shipping today. A friend of mine did in store pickup on 25 dozen he bought and called the store, they said they should be in next tuesday and he could pick them up. Sounds like they are honoring their mistake.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

the professor said:


> A little communication between retailer and supplier before they put them on clearance and this wouldn't be an issue. I don't go out and sell a pile of relays or motor starters before knowing if i could actually get them from a supplier. If i did that I would get fired. Gander should have limited the sale to in stock items only. Sillosock really carries no fault at all in my opinion.


Exactly - that was the issue at hand. Gander had an "Inventory Reduction Sale" when, in fact, they had zero inventory.

Not Sillosocks fault AT ALL.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

HONKER I got the first order today the one I order on the 13 
6 fliers
now for the rest


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Gander's fault, not Sillosocks.
> ...


 At least I didn't copy & paste my response. 

That's what I thought was weak.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

buck&duck said:


> HONKER I got the first order today the one I order on the 13
> 6 fliers
> now for the rest


Glad to hear that your order has gone through. They cancelled mine :******:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> So has anybody gotten their orders? Cabelas had the same problem last night. They had Bigfoot 6 packs variety packs marked down from 185.5 down to 29.99. So I ordered 6 dozen. The order went through on my card and said it was shipping today. A friend of mine did in store pickup on 25 dozen he bought and called the store, they said they should be in next tuesday and he could pick them up. Sounds like they are honoring their mistake.


That sounds like a big time deal you guys scored


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No doubt on a heck of a score! I bet you're thinking now....why did I get 20 dozen or more? :thumb:


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer (Feb 2, 2010)

I ordered 5 Doz of the Bigfoots at that price too and it showed they charged my card...but when I went on my Cabelas account today and looked under order history it showed the status of my order cancelled. Apparently they just cancelled my order without an email or anything. Really wondered what they were gonna do about it?? I know a lot of guys that ordered 20-25 dozen and in store pickup so idk guess ill have to give them a call and see whats up. Would be pretty upset if they only honor a few people and not everyone


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont understand how these companys are getting away with this. There has to be some type of law or somthing that protects us as a buyer. Im still bitter over this sorry!


----------



## fc bllab (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I too ordered a rotary machine and two flyers, seemed like a good deal from a upstanding business. I'd better check my mastercard to see if the charge went through. Better Business Bureau may want to hear of this if there are more of us out there. Sillosock in my opinion had nothing to do with this bad business by Gander.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

TheAnimalSlayer said:


> I ordered 5 Doz of the Bigfoots at that price too and it showed they charged my card...but when I went on my Cabelas account today and looked under order history it showed the status of my order cancelled. Apparently they just cancelled my order without an email or anything. Really wondered what they were gonna do about it?? I know a lot of guys that ordered 20-25 dozen and in store pickup so idk guess ill have to give them a call and see whats up. Would be pretty upset if they only honor a few people and not everyone


You ever figure out what happened with that? My order says its still in progress...


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer (Feb 2, 2010)

Buck25 - Ya i was gonna call today to ask what the deal was but never had time..Im gonna call tomorrow to see what the deal is. It is gonna be interesting to see if some guys do get them. I would have never know anything was going on until i checked my order status to see that they had cancelled my order. Ill post back to let u know what I find out


----------



## York42 (Jan 21, 2011)

I ordered the Bigfoot decoys as well from Cabelas for $29.99. I ordered 25 dozen in 3 seperate orders. 2 of them got cancelled an hour or so afterwards, and the other order is still in process for 2.5 dozen (although I have not been charged yet). My question is, has anyone had any success with getting them? I did in store pickup...
Also, what time did you notice they were on sale? I placed my order around 5:30 pm CST. I noticed the price was corrected 15 minutes or so later. 
I called and asked why they cancelled my order and after I got transferred a few times, I was told my order was cancelled because the price was an error and they have a disclaimer on their webpage about price errors. (that particular webpage was down for 2 days) ...i tried using that as leverage and she told me it still held up.
I just hope Cabelas is fair with this deal. If they give them to one person for that price, they should give them to everyone. (maybe just put a 5 dozen limit on it or something)
The lady I talked to said if my card was charged and the order was shipped, it's a different story, but I never even got charged.
I personally think its BS they can just cancel my order. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

honker,
got my second order from grander 3 doz econs and 1 flier


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

buck&duck said:


> honker,
> got my second order from grander 3 doz econs and 1 flier


You are a lucky sob. i dont get why they would cancel other orders then


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Guys come on. No Honor among thieves? Buying Bigfoots for $29.99 and expecting to get them. That was obviously a mistake and complaining about not getting your product is WRONG! Cost is one thing but well well below is taking advantage of someone. GET REAL.


----------



## kruger08k (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually don't jump in to these things but how is paying $30 for 12 pieces of coroplast, tyvek, and a liner bag "stealing"?(unassembled & unprinted at that) I ordered a few dozen econos and a flier but my order was canceled as well, I expected to get them and I didn't so I will be doing business elsewhere, simple as that


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Decoyin Drake said:


> Guys come on. No Honor among thieves? Buying Bigfoots for $29.99 and expecting to get them. That was obviously a mistake and complaining about not getting your product is WRONG! Cost is one thing but well well below is taking advantage of someone. GET REAL.


If I make a mistake while working on someones car, and tell them its going to be $500, and it turns out its going to be $3500, you think that person is mad? But then I fixed somebody elses car that had the same problem for $500. Now the person is REALLLY mad. Cabelas is honoring some orders, and I know it for a fact because my uncle showed me in person the decoys that were shipped to him. I am not mad they cancelled my order, but people are mad they didnt cancel all the orders..


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

It is obvious that they are honoring the orders that they had the decoys in stock for but once they ran out they can not expect Bigfoot and Sillosock to be able to supply that quantity of product because they made a mistake. Those quantities are not in stock even in the manufacturing warehouse. If you were going to put a sale on like this you would spend months preparing for the demand because yes everyone would be buying 25 to 50dz.

Count yourself lucky if you got some and for those who didn't well you should of got your order in sooner (I tried on both and missed out). It's just like saying this is the sale price as long as supplies last and it seems they are honoring that.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im over it! :******:


----------



## York42 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not even sure I buy the timing issue. I ordered 50 boxes in 3 seperate orders. My first and last order got cancelled and the middle order got placed. (only for 5 boxes) After I ordered them, I called my buddy to tell him about the price and he ordered 26 boxes and he got his. I think it's just a luck of the draw, not timing. It's still frustrating though that some got theirs and others didn't.


----------

